# Pins 1-15/16



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

My wife daughter and I loaded up in SA and hit the road about 6pm Friday. Stopped at the 11mm of PINS about 10:30pm. Waded out to 2nd bar and cast out shrimp and fishbites. Wife got this one about 2am. Went about 40" cpr. Then Saturday morning my daughter got this one about 38" also cpr. After that the front hit and we rolled off the beach about 2 PM. Headed to my brothers house in the bluff. Then we tried our luck at Packery after that with no luck. Don't matter though cause I am a proud dad/husband watching my 2 ladies get their first big ugly. Sorry bout the pics


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

*Daugters fish*

Sorry I can only post one picture at a time


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

*Action shot!*

Fish on!!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Looks like you all had a good time. Congratulations on the catch, and sharing the pics.


----------



## chriserman (Aug 12, 2005)

Its FANTASTIC to see family fun.


----------



## tgatorhawk (Oct 27, 2010)

Looked like lots of fun, surf looked flat


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Enough fun was had to be called a success.Good for ya'll!


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Awesome! Now I'm anxious to hit the surf!! Glad to see someone finally post on this forum.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Sweet catches. Looks like fun!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Good report! A good day indeed when loved ones get a taste of the surf fish.


----------

